

Richard Branson: 'They' Have a Lot to Answer For - all
http://www.openforum.com/idea-hub/topics/innovation/article/they-have-a-lot-to-answer-for-richard-branson

======
gigafemtonano
I similarly use _we_ to imply that I'm not the sole decision maker when
announcing new features on my various projects. In that case I feel _we_ is
more appropriate than _I_ because I'd like to come across as a company and not
a hobbyist. This nonspecific pronoun usage works both ways.

